# 40' Rebuilt Well Car (2 images)



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

I decided to try a couple 40' well cars. I just wanted to share a couple photos and welcome comments if anyone is interested.
















Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

498cm3 said:


> I decided to try a couple 40' well cars. I just wanted to share a couple photos and welcome comments if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures. Scenery etc..
I don't know, but to me it looks funny having the longer container on top of the smaller one.


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Nice pictures. Scenery etc..
> I don't know, but to me it looks funny having the longer container on top of the smaller one.


Good observation Big Ed. I see some stack trains West of here, and they are always the same length top & bottom.
I have one more well car and one 40' corrugated container. I was going to get another 40' for stacking that, or just leave the single.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It might look funny, but it is done…..all the time….

The main reason they do this is because some well cars cannot accommodate larger containers in their wells. 90% of the worlds containers are 20′ or 40′. Larger sizes in North America are domestic containers. As a result many “well cars”, especially earlier ones, are only built to 40′. Placing the larger container on top allows a well car to carry a container it couldn’t normally.


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> It might look funny, but it is done…..all the time….
> View attachment 566623
> 
> View attachment 566624
> ...


Nice!
I read a little about the MAXI-I for instance, and the article mentioned this very feature.
I'm tight on space, and have a lot of curves, so I only wanted use a 40' well or two.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, still looks funny to me.
It looks like they just clear the tunnel and bridge?


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Well, still looks funny to me.
> It looks like they just clear the tunnel and bridge?


The tunnel and bridge, those obviously are all scratch built, and I went a little beyond NMRA clearances. So those containers are both high-cube, and have roughly 8mm of clearance left over.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice job, and what I can see of your layout that looks nice too.


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Nice job, and what I can see of your layout that looks nice too.


Thank you kindly, Big Ed. 

Doc

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

498cm3 said:


> Thank you kindly, Big Ed.
> 
> Doc
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


Just looked at your other pictures, yes, nicely done.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

The connection points are standardized at the 40' length, even for longer containers, so you can stack any combination of 40/45/48/53' containers on top of each either. Having longer containers on top overhanging the ends of the car is extremely common and done every day.

The only thing you can't do is stack 20' containers on top of longer containers, as there's no securement points in the middle of the long container. 20' containers are bottom-position only.


----------



## Rich1853 (Jun 25, 2018)

See that every day on the FEC in Melbourne Florida


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 566625


Funny they put the 2 20' containers at the bottom and in a 53 well car too. Must be because of the support nubs on the Schneider 53' are only on the 40' interval...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Must be…..


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

BigEd said:


> Funny they put the 2 20' containers at the bottom and in a 53 well car too. Must be because of the support nubs on the Schneider 53' are only on the 40' interval...


Yes. You CANNOT stack 20's on top of longer containers since there's no securement points.

Also 20' containers basically have the same weight rating as a longer container, so 2x20' can be a lot heavier than 1x40 etc. So loaded 20's on top could be top-heavy.

20's are always found in the bottom position.


----------

